# Lodges



## giftortreat (Aug 3, 2013)

I will soon be relocating and living full time in Bang Chang Thailand. Does any one know where i can buy what we call in England (Lodges) self contained made of wood usually with a veranda single bedroom size. Ive seen them all over Thailand when i have traveled there and have stayed in a few. I want to buy about six of them.

T.A.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## torque (Aug 3, 2013)

do you want 6 that are on same land ? Reason you see many , that is what most people live in.But you say Bang Chang . and now many people there for oil spill. It is always good to have a contractor to assist. To help you with Hot and Cold water ..LOL


----------



## torque (Aug 3, 2013)

with Khun Si permission please let me answer any questions you have I just now had my dinner (Supper) last week in Sattahip . I could assist maybe


----------



## Fish Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

giftortreat said:


> I will soon be relocating and living full time in Bang Chang Thailand. Does any one know where i can buy what we call in England (Lodges) self contained made of wood usually with a veranda single bedroom size. Ive seen them all over Thailand when i have traveled there and have stayed in a few. I want to buy about six of them.
> 
> T.A.:fingerscrossed:


There used to be a German company that built beautiful prefab cabins and would ship them anywhere in the world. Some of their designs looked like little temples. 

The name of the company was Tom Tom or Thom Thom but I think they must be out of business because I can't find them on the Internet.

There are a couple of companies that build prefab kits in Indonesia that ship to Thailand.

Good luck!


----------



## torque (Aug 3, 2013)

should also try and use materials for this land. cement is very common and good for cold outside. I never make home this way ... prefabs are very nice I see... most farlang's like the snap together.. Be careful not to let anyone see you building


----------



## giftortreat (Aug 3, 2013)

*Thanks*



torque said:


> do you want 6 that are on same land ? Reason you see many , that is what most people live in.But you say Bang Chang . and now many people there for oil spill. It is always good to have a contractor to assist. To help you with Hot and Cold water ..LOL


Thanks, this will be a long term project. I have done my home work as far as doing things the proper way in Thailand and have bought a home in Bang Chang with an option on some extra land attached for this project.


----------



## giftortreat (Aug 3, 2013)

*Thanks*



Fish Sauce said:


> There used to be a German company that built beautiful prefab cabins and would ship them anywhere in the world. Some of their designs looked like little temples.
> 
> The name of the company was Tom Tom or Thom Thom but I think they must be out of business because I can't find them on the Internet.
> 
> ...


Yeah ive looked at the Indonesian kits but to be honest i think for the money they are asking i could probarbly get solid built units cheaper, labour being so cheap in Thailand.


----------

